# The Story of Ricky



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Has anyone seen this movie....

One of the goriest films ever made. NOT for the timid.

Plot: Insane! One of the goriest films ever made, and also one of the weirdest Invincible fighter Ricky is the human equivalent of a lawnmower, as he goes through every guard in a prison, leaving only entrails and human waste behind. This movie is wacked out! 

Overview: Hyper-kinetic gore/action film (based on a Japanese manga) about Ricky, a young man imprisoned for killing some triad thugs after his girlfriend commits suicide while in their capture. During his time in prison, Ricky gains the respect of his cellmates as he literally decimates the torturous staff that have been making the prisoners' lives miserable. He uses a powerful martial art, Chi Kung, that he learned when he was younger which makes him ultra-strong and nearly impervious to pain. 

His skills are so good that he carries around five bullets in his chest from the triad incident as souvenirs. He shrugs off having large needles rammed through his hand, being completely covered in cement, being buried underground for seven days, and even having tendons in his arm severed (which he nonchalantly ties off with his teeth in order to get his arm working again). 

Eventually, Ricky must face the leaders of the four cellblocks and the evil warden, who has just returned from a vacation with his immature son to find this new problem to be dealt with. 

More on the Story: THIS IS THE MOTHER OF ALL GORY FU FLICKS! Plainly amazing, we're talking heads punched in half, guys using their intestines (hanging out of their body cavity) to strangle Ricky, people exploding, and internal organs flying all over the place. Ricky arrives in prison after killing a opium dealer, the guy had kidnapped his girlfriend and she ran off the side of a building to get away. (I never said she was intelligent.) The prison is run by a evil Warden (Away on vacation when the film begins.), his assistant, and "The Gang of Four." This gang is a group of powerful fighters who rule the inmates through fear. Now Ricky doesn't take kindly to their ways, fighting and killing Hai in a brutal exchange where Ricky must tie his severed tendons back together. After that the other three show up and gratuitously slaughter a few prisoners, here is the legendary "Head Crush" scene you've seen on "The Daily Show" by the way, until Ricky backs down. Pretty soon the young warrior learns they are growing poppy in the prison, he sets fire to the crop and things really take off. The Warden returns and is quite angry about the uprising. Ricky kills the remainder of "The Gang of Four" and faces off against him, finally tossing the monster into a meat grinding machine! I can't say enough about the crazy number of body parts being mashed, at one point Ricky punches through the bottom of Taizan's jaw and out his mouth! On a "that is way nasty" note, the Assistant Warden keeps mints in his glass eye - it's hollow. If you are of the hardy sort, YOU MUST SEE THIS FILM! 

OVER THE TOP VIOLENCE: People who laughed their asses off whith movies like Bad Taste, Braindead (called Dead-Alive in America, I think) and who are also into Kung fu movies really must check out this one! Story of Ricky has the most over-the-top violence, fighting, and gore scenes I have ever seen. I'll give you one example: in a fight, Ricky cuts a bad guy open with a big knife, then the bad guy falls down. Surprise! He gets up again, grabs his own guts (which are falling out of his belly) and tries to strangle Ricky with them! And the movie is full of this kind of sick (but very funny) scenes. Ok, the acting isn't that good and the special effects aren't prize-winning either. And there is, of course, no story. But who needs all that in this kind of movie--it's great fun this way! So if you like a bit of martial arts, some sick gore and over the top violence, buy this one and you will be a fan in no time. Honest! 

This ultra-violent, gory, over-the-top film has become a huge cult hit. 

:soapbox: 

Chicago Green 
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Here is another clip


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Another Clip


----------



## Tigerkrim (Apr 7, 2003)

I actually searched for and purchased the DVD! Being a long-time Kung Fu Flick fan I had to!

I thought the Warden's son was the best! Hahaha!

Long live Ricki-OH!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

I first saw this movie in a Martial Arts Movie Documentary
called "Chop Socky". After that the reviews I found about it
were incredible. Then I ended up picking it up in Hong Kong.

Fantastic movie.

The wardens son was too funny, that little pudgy &*##$@... 

I was hoping more people have seen it or if they haven't will go out and rent it if they can find it to rent.

What did you think of the fat guy fight ? or some of the other fight scenes ?

Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Tigerkrim (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd have to say the fight with the "Yakuza" looking fellow was an instant classic...Talk about "intestinal fortitude"!!!!

The knife slicing half a face clean off was yet another cinematic triumph. 

I've shown just about all the people I know who have a slight interest in martial flicks and they all look at me a bit strangely now.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

Very very true....

I have shown this movie to a few people too.

Some liked it and some well lets just say they werent too thrilled.

Hey I think this is an awesome movie.


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## shaolin_panther (Jan 28, 2004)

YES ...GREAT FILM TO HAVE.!....REMEMBER WHEN THE GUY TRIPPED & LANDED FACE 1ST MAKING A PREMIERE CONNECTION WITH MR. NAIL!!! OUCH!!!!! WHO LAUGHED!! YEA!!! ..ANYWAY IF U LIKE THAT MOVIE THEN U'LL LOVE GOING TO WWW.SHAOLINVIDEO.COM   FOR THERE IS MORE BLOOD & GUT FILMS..2 XPLORE....JUST THE WAY RICKY WLD LIKE IT!!!!! :EG:


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds Like I need to make a purchase


----------

